# [SOLVED]   =net-misc/dhcpcd-6.0.2

## Kollin

net-misc/dhcpcd-6.0.2 spits this message when i try to connect to the internet:

```
Jul 09 19:42:04 [dhcpcd] version 6.0.2 starting

Jul 09 19:42:04 [dhcpcd] eth0: interface not found or invalid

Jul 09 19:42:04 [dhcpcd] forked to background, child pid 3041
```

Same with eth1.

I'm using forcedeth driver.

Masking dhcpcd-6.0.2 and downgrading to net-misc/dhcpcd-5.99.7-r1 solves the issue.    :Cool: 

Just to let you know guys, if you see it coming be careful  ! :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kollin,

Are you sure you are not suffering from udev 'permanent' device names ?

----------

## Kollin

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Kollin,
> 
> Are you sure you are not suffering from udev 'permanent' device names ?

 

Yes! 

That was my first thought when i lost my network.  :Wink: 

----------

## UberLord

I can assure you dhcpcd-6.0.2 works fine with eth0 and eth1 on my Debian Linux machine.

Post the output of ifconfig or 'ip a'

----------

## Kollin

net-misc/dhcpcd-6.0.2 

ifconfig

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:18:f3:29:c7:ae  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 112093  bytes 90037035 (85.8 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 13595  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 77385  bytes 19721302 (18.8 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.255  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 00:18:f3:29:cc:68  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 102701  bytes 41392005 (39.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 102701  bytes 41392005 (39.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 00:22:b0:62:62:0d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 183  bytes 9150 (8.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

ip a

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN.

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:18:f3:29:c7:ae brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: eth1: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:18:f3:29:cc:68 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.255/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth1

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

4: tunl0: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN.

    link/ipip 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

5: gre0: <NOARP> mtu 1476 qdisc noop state DOWN.

    link/gre 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

6: firewire0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN qlen 20

    link/ieee1394 00:11:d8:00:00:c7:d7:fe brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

7: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:22:b0:62:62:0d brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.1/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global wlan0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
```

 net-misc/dhcpcd-5.99.7-r1

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 78.83.x.x  netmask 255.255.240.0  broadcast 78.83.x.x

        ether 00:18:f3:29:c7:ae  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 114308  bytes 90469285 (86.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 14161  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 78869  bytes 20270586 (19.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.255  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 00:18:f3:29:cc:68  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 105766  bytes 41622218 (39.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 105766  bytes 41622218 (39.6 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 00:22:b0:62:62:0d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 191  bytes 9550 (9.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

ip a

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:18:f3:29:c7:ae brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 78.83.110.180/20 brd 78.83.111.255 scope global eth0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: eth1: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:18:f3:29:cc:68 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.255/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth1

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

4: tunl0: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN 

    link/ipip 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

5: gre0: <NOARP> mtu 1476 qdisc noop state DOWN 

    link/gre 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

6: firewire0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN qlen 20

    link/ieee1394 00:11:d8:00:00:c7:d7:fe brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

7: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:22:b0:62:62:0d brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.1/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global wlan0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

```

eth1 and wlan0 are static 

eth0 uses dhcpcd

----------

## UberLord

And with that, post the output of "dhcpcd -dBf eth0"

You may have to do a dhcpcd -x eth0 1st.

----------

## Kollin

```
dhcpcd -x eth0

dhcpcd[11037]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

felis package.mask # dhcpcd -dBf eth0

dhcpcd[11123]: fopen `eth0': No such file or directory

dhcpcd[11123]: dhcpcd already running on pid 10378 (/var/run/dhcpcd.pid)
```

The result is the same for both dhcpcds net-misc/dhcpcd-6.0.2 and net-misc/dhcpcd-5.99.7-r1

----------

## gerard27

Just checked /var/db/pkg/net-misc/ and it appears I'm running 6.0.2 since July 7.

No problem whatsoever.

This is on a desktop with wired connection.(eth0)

I don't use udev net-name-slot.rules.

Gerard.

----------

## UberLord

 *Kollin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd -x eth0
> 
> ...

 

OK, that's good.

However this shows that you're running dhcpcd in master mode (ie controlling all interfaces).

This is good, but I think your network config in /etc/conf.d/net is trying to run dhcpcd per interface, which is bad.

You should generally do one or the other.

For sake of completeness, now do this

```

pkill dhcpcd

sleep 10

dhcpcd -dBf

```

Should show the full dhcpcd output and you getting some IP addresses.

----------

## Kollin

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For sake of completeness, now do this
> 
> ```
> ...

 

net-misc/dhcpcd-6.0.2

 *Quote:*   

> felis package.mask # pkill dhcpcd 
> 
> felis package.mask # sleep 10 
> 
> felis package.mask # dhcpcd -dBf 
> ...

 

 :Confused: 

----------

## UberLord

Sorry, drop the -f option.

----------

## Kollin

 *Quote:*   

> felis package.mask # dhcpcd -dB eth0
> 
> dhcpcd[10539]: version 6.0.2 starting
> 
>  dhcpcd[10539]: eth0: interface not found or invalid
> ...

 

----------

## Kollin

It's the same with net-misc/dhcpcd-6.0.3:

```
* Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcp ...                                                                             

 *     Running dhcpcd ...                                                           

dhcpcd[3553]: version 6.0.3 starting                                         

dhcpcd[3553]: eth0: interface not found or invalid                      

dhcpcd[3553]: forked to background, child pid 3554
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## UberLord

I can't explain why this should happen.

Can you post your /etc/dhcpcd.conf please?

----------

## Kollin

/etc/dhcpcd.conf                                                                                                                                           

```
# A sample configuration for dhcpcd.

# See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.

#nohook resolv.conf

background

# Inform the DHCP server of our hostname for DDNS.

hostname

# To share the DHCP lease across OSX and Windows a ClientID is needed.

# Enabling this may get a different lease than the kernel DHCP client.

# Some upstream DHCP servers may also require a ClientID, such as FRITZ!Box.

#clientid

allowinterfaces br0

#denyinterfaces eth0

#denyinterfaces eth1

#interface eth0 static ip_address=0.0.0.0

#interface eth1 static ip_address=0.0.0.0

# A list of options to request from the DHCP server.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

option classless_static_routes

# Most distributions have NTP support.

option ntp_servers

# Respect the network MTU.

option interface_mtu

# A ServerID is required by RFC2131.

require dhcp_server_identifier

# A hook script is provided to lookup the hostname if not set by the DHCP

# server, but it should not be run by default.

nohook lookup-hostname

#nohook resolv.conf
```

This config worked just  fine untill dhcpcd-6*    :Confused: 

----------

## UberLord

 *Kollin wrote:*   

> /etc/dhcpcd.conf                                                                                                                                           
> 
> ```
> # A sample configuration for dhcpcd.
> 
> ...

 

```
allowinterfaces br0
```

DING!

So you're only allowing the br0 interface to work.

dhpcd-6 fixed the allow/deny interface rules

----------

## Kollin

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> allowinterfaces br0
> ```
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  Thank you, that was it!

----------

